# Regal Furnishings



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

I must say I am very impressed with Regals service and expertise, we took one of our Mercedes Rapidos to them last week for an interior refurb as we thought the van would benefit with lighter fabrics.

All done in a day, nothing scimped, the cab seats were stripped and properly recovered, even down to the cushions which were F.O.C

Cost reasonable for the work involved.

Peter


----------



## EJB

We too had the Regal experience last year


----------



## ceejayt

We used them - they were brilliant. Even changed ur curtains FOC, fixed the arm rest on the drivers seat and provided the stay over for the night.

Highly recommended.


----------



## wakk44

Can't praise this company highly enough,they re-upholstered a caravan for us in our previous life as tuggers.

Excellent job and fair price.


----------



## asprn

Peter,

Where are they, and if you don't mind my asking, what was the cost?

Dougie.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

asprn said:


> Peter,
> 
> Where are they, and if you don't mind my asking, what was the cost?
> 
> Dougie.


Hi Dougie,

The cost varies on each particular van, lets say I was not crying and thought it was worth it.

Peter

Contact Regal Furnishing Ltd today on:
01159 329988 
Ilkeston Derbyshire.
http://www.regalfurnishings.co.uk/


----------



## Briarose

asprn said:


> Peter,
> 
> Where are they, and if you don't mind my asking, what was the cost?
> 
> Dougie.


Dougie they are in Derbyshire http://www.regalfurnishings.co.uk/ for us they quoted around £2,000 for all seats and headboard, and this included making the cab seats more comfy, and was in the leather.


----------



## CliveMott

I AGREE
Regal did the upholstory in our Concorde in just over a day. Mrs never liked the original blue and me agreeing to something to suit her tastes was part of the deal. Good job in part Bridge of Muir leather and part fabric.
Don't forget to haggle with Barry Hartley. He is after all the Mike Baldwin of Ilkeston.

C.


----------



## pneumatician

*Regal*

When we decided to buy our current van we decided we just couldn't live with the upholstery which can be best described as a Light Vomit scheme.

We had a good job done by Regal took about 6hrs and we have been well satisfied. Attractive old fashioned dark blue.

Steve


----------



## GypsyRose

Can never praise Regal enough, nothing is too much trouble.......great company!


----------



## Ralph-n-Bev

Im glad ive seen this and have bookmarked the link.
This is something we want to do with Mizzy. 
I like the colours in our upholstery , but dislike the pattern, very 70's.
I shall get them to give us a quote 
Bev


----------

